# kritter keepers??



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

i need to know how many gallons the different kritter keeper sizes hold.

i can't find this info. anywhere.

also,

is this the correct formula for converting inches into gallons?:

length x width x height divided by 231 ??


----------



## DDave (May 16, 2011)

I don't know how much each of the kritter keepers hold, but your conversion formula is correct.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what kritter keeper sizes their are, but I use this website to calculate gallons:
http://www.firsttankguide.net/calculator.php


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

mini- about 1/3 gallon
small- a little over 1/2 gallon
medium- 1 1/5 gallons
large- 2.5 gallons

:-D


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

The ones at my petco are .25, 1.75, and 3 gallons. I know they're different for everyone though.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

There are some at Petco that are about 3-4 gallons, good for a betta!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

keep in mind if you're trying to use that formula that the kritter keepers generally taper down at the bottom. I think the measurements are at the largest point, so it'll probably be a bit less than the math would suggest


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks so much everyone! mine is a little less than 2 gallons, and if i end up ordering a size or two bigger, i didn't want to accidentally get the same size i already have.

thanks again!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have one that is 1.5 and another that is 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Neil D said:


> There are some at Petco that are about 3-4 gallons, good for a betta!


I just ordered one of the medium size (3 gallons) from Petco. Any issue with using a heater in there? Thanks!:-D


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 3 gallon critter keeper..I haven't had any issues with using a glass heater so far..My betta is nice and warm...and no damage to the critterkeeper.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Orphansparrow- You'll need to get the medium or large size.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I have a 3 gallon critter keeper..I haven't had any issues with using a glass heater so far..My betta is nice and warm...and no damage to the critterkeeper.



That is EXACTLY what I was hoping to hear!!! :-D

Thanks much!


----------

